# Due date is today!



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Waiting on this lady to pop! She is 145 days today. She's not the friendliest goat, but she sure is a great mama!
Yesterday and today she's had some discharge but still has her ligaments and is acting very normal. I've started checking on her every 2 hours though. Hopefully not too much longer!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Cant wait to see little ones


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yay! Can’t wait to see babies!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Happy kidding! Can't wait to see her kids!


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

hoping you wont be waiting for awhile... my lovely girls mostly went on day 149 this year.... who is she bred too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

What a pretty doe! Hope all goes well!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all! No changes so far. She's 1 day overdue. She is bred to my friend's buck, a beautiful chocolate brown Nigerian Dwarf named Romeo.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Best of luck! I hope it’s an easy kidding!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Good luck!
She is a pretty doe! I can’t wait to see the little chocolate chips!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

lol chocolate chips!! I love it!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a cutie! Hope you have easy birthing and healthy kidds! 💝


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Come on girly let's see those babies!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

No real progress, but more discharge and ligaments are softer. She's still up moving around like normal.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Day 147! Still no babies. She was screaming for her breakfast as soon as the sun rose as usual. Ligaments are very soft if not gone. She wouldn't let me get a good check. I have an errand to run this evening so I'm guessing that'll be when she gives birth.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

She is baking them a little longer.
What is her name? I want to cheer her on!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

MadHouse said:


> She is baking them a little longer.
> What is her name? I want to cheer her on!


lol I forgot to put her name in the original post! Her name is Claire!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Ok! 
Come on Claire!! Here we go now!!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

When I went for mid-morning check she was nesting like this and wouldnt leave the barn so I went ahead and moved her to the birthing pen. Her udder is really tight and she's got a small string of discharge.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Yay! Happy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You can do this Claire! Lets see the hostages!😁


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Nothing so far. String of goo got longer but fell off. I opened the gate to refresh her water and she slipped through and ran out of the barn. Got her back in but I'm thinking she has at least a couple of hours before it might start getting intense.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Come on Claire come on. Dont make us wait. Your mom is going crazy and so are we. Come on Claire. Lets see those hostages.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Babies on the way! Can’t wait to see the precious little chocolate chips!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Oh Claire, wait another 3 days (reverse psychology 😉). See if we care!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Up and down, up and down, pawing and talking to babies, but no other news. Discharge has not increased. I'm just impatiently waiting!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Triplets! All born in the sack!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Triplet whats? Doelings, bucklings? Yay!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

One boy and two girls!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

So cute! Which one is the boy?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

The boy is the one with the black front half and tan back half.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I couldn't believe that each one came out in the sack! I've only seen that once before and it broke as the feet came out. This time all three were still in it and I had to break it! All three have nurse so far, the boy is a little slower on his feet but he was also last one out.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

That's really weird! I think that can be selenium deficiency maybe?


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I will definitely keep an eye on it. I have selenium I can give them if needed. I'm gonna give him another hour or so to see if he works it out. He's moving his legs really well, just pretty wobbly.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh yeah legs can be wonky right away. I usually give them 24 hours to get the legs working right before I do anything. I meant the sacks not breaking. I think that can be selenium deficiency.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Ahhh I didn't realize that could be a sign!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!!! They are adorable!!! 🥰 
I hope the little boy catches up to his sisters.
How is mom doing?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! That’s pretty cool they all came out in the sacks! I mean, I can see one doing it but not all three! What little cuties!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

I went back out to check and the boy was up nursing! He seems to be doing well. Mom is doing great! Talking to babies, eating, drinking, placenta was passed.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Great!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So glad they all seem to be doing well. They’re adorable. Congratulations.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yay! They’re adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

They’re so CUTE! What fun colors and adorable little faces!! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute, congrats.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Thanks y'all! My kids picked out the names Dottie (girl), Coco (girl) and Static (boy)


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Question on ND kids, all three of them weighed between 3.4 and 3.6 lbs. Is this typical or should I check the calibration on my scale? I was expecting closer to 2 lbs.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Yes. Those are good weights. I had triplets whose birthweights were 3.1, 3.0 and 4.5. The biggest was the boy. Then I had a single who only weighed 2.3 at birth.


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yes. Those are good weights. I had triplets whose birthweights were 3.1, 3.0 and 4.5. The biggest was the boy. Then I had a single who only weighed 2.3 at birth.


Perfect! That's good to know. Thank you!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

No problem!  Happy to help.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations! They are adorable!! Glad they are all doing well! I have a Dottie too. 😊💕

As for the weights, yes, they are normal. I had twins and the boy was close to 4lbs and the girl was 3 - 3 1/2lbs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Goats2Greedy (Jun 2, 2021)

Congrats, glad the boy is doing better! Love the names, they are all so cute!


----------



## YouGoatMe (May 31, 2020)

Trial run with mama and babies in with the rest of the herd today. So far nobody is messing with the babies, and mama is on high alert making sure the keep a respectable distance. Also did weight checks and they are all gaining well!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Good! They are so cute!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Looking good! They’re adorable!😁🐐🐐🐐


----------



## Feira426 (Dec 11, 2019)

Awesome!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------

